
Resources for a programmer to learn UI/UX design? - daviesgeek
My manager has recently asked me to fill in for UI&#x2F;UX design on my team.<p>Like most programmers, my design has a tendency to be very functional and not so pretty. I feel I have a decent eye when it comes to actually implementing designs and I am decent at suggesting changes that improve the design and flow of a given page or design.<p>What I feel I&#x27;m lacking is the creativity to actually <i>start</i> designs. I tend to focus too much on the technical side (which, in my defense, has been my job for the last 5+ years) and not so much on the user facing design. 
I&#x27;m guessing I just need practice and I&#x27;ll be able to learn, but as I said, the starting point is my biggest hurdle at this point.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if anyone has some suggestions for overcoming this? Resources, tips, stories, etc?
======
baruchvelez
I'm a front-end developer who studied graphic design. A very important part of
UX is app flow and navigating users through your interface in a seamless,
graceful way.

When I was studying UI/UX something that helped me a lot was reading Google
Material guidelines. Even if you're not using a Material UI library (like
@angular/material), the guideline thoroughly explains what a good UI/UX should
feel like, look like, and work.

Some links: \- [https://material.io/design/](https://material.io/design/) \-
[https://www.usability.gov/about-
us/index.html](https://www.usability.gov/about-us/index.html) (this is more
for government websites, but still a good source of information) \-
[https://medium.com/@fluidui](https://medium.com/@fluidui) (FluidUI is an
online tool for creating user stories and design prototypes, in their Medium
blog they have a vast list of resources and detailed information. \-
[https://theblog.adobe.com/4-golden-rules-ui-
design/](https://theblog.adobe.com/4-golden-rules-ui-design/) (very good read)

Hope this helps.

Cheers.

~~~
daviesgeek
Thanks, that's really helpful. I'll check out the links you sent!

